# Dubai Residency without working for a local company



## kryo2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am currently in the UK but have been approached by a company looking for an area manager to cover the Middle East.

They want the person to be based in the GCC, but do not have a legal entity themselves in the region.

My understanding is that one cannot obtain a resident’s visa without sponsorship from an employer, but as my employer is not a UAE company, they cannot sponsor me.

Is there a solution to this, either in the UAE or maybe elsewhere in the Gulf, or is any job offer a non-starter?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

kryo2010 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently in the UK but have been approached by a company looking for an area manager to cover the Middle East.
> 
> ...


I know a couple of guys here who have an area based role and don't have a residency visa for the UAE, as they are British they can get 30 days visa on arrival and since they travel regularly with work then it's not too much of a hassle in that respect.

Do they want you to live in the UAE or have they suggested anything else?


----------



## kryo2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> I know a couple of guys here who have an area based role and don't have a residency visa for the UAE, as they are British they can get 30 days visa on arrival and since they travel regularly with work then it's not too much of a hassle in that respect.
> 
> Do they want you to live in the UAE or have they suggested anything else?



Thanks for thequick response.

They would want me to live in the region and travel around as required.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

kryo2010 said:


> Thanks for thequick response.
> 
> They would want me to live in the region and travel around as required.


As far as I am aware and someone can correct me, to take out a rental on an apartment requires a residency visa.

The only options therefore would be hotel or serviced apartments.

Would they be paying for accommodation?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

To get a residency Visa you must be employed by a company in the GCC, if you are resident in any GCC country you can travel freely between them, however as stated above to get a rental contract you must have a residency visa for the country in which you want to base yourself. If your company want to do business in the GCC then it would make sense for them to be a registered company in the GCC, perhaps as a Freezone company, this could also be much more tax beneficial for them in the long run.


----------



## kryo2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

mayotom said:


> To get a residency Visa you must be employed by a company in the GCC, if you are resident in any GCC country you can travel freely between them, however as stated above to get a rental contract you must have a residency visa for the country in which you want to base yourself. If your company want to do business in the GCC then it would make sense for them to be a registered company in the GCC, perhaps as a Freezone company, this could also be much more tax beneficial for them in the long run.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

One alternative is to register the company on the Ras Al Khaimah free zone in order to obtain a trading license (which will be needed to do business locally), and then you could have a RAK sponsored visa as well. They provide 'virtual' offices etc. and is a good solution for small companies, freelancers, etc. - if this is what you're looking for, do a search in the forum as this topic has been covered before.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Visa runs are your only option. As for renting an apartment you are looking at either renting from someone subletting or taking on short(ish) term serviced/hotel apartments. In case you are worried there are loads of folk in this situation however I don't think you'll get the tax breaks. Not 100% sure on that though, check with the inland revenue.


----------



## kryo2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Visa runs are your only option. As for renting an apartment you are looking at either renting from someone subletting or taking on short(ish) term serviced/hotel apartments. In case you are worried there are loads of folk in this situation however I don't think you'll get the tax breaks. Not 100% sure on that though, check with the inland revenue.


Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Visa runs are your only option. As for renting an apartment you are looking at either renting from someone subletting or taking on short(ish) term serviced/hotel apartments. In case you are worried there are loads of folk in this situation however I don't think you'll get the tax breaks. Not 100% sure on that though, check with the inland revenue.


Having a UAE residency visa has no real bearing on HMRC considering someone as UK non-resident for tax purposes. The only issue is the time spent in, or out of, the UK and the source of income.


Technically it is illegal to work in the UAE, in any capacity, without the correct visa. If the company is serious, they will set something up through the proper channels. 
-


----------

